# Where can I take a Jiffy Auger to get a new carb kit?



## OutdoorsFan (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm looking to take in my Jiffy to get the blades sharpend and a new carb kit but Scheels wan's 70 bucks just to put the kit in. Anyone know of someone who is cheaper? Thanks


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

i'd do it for fifty.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Putting in a new carb kit is very easy. I will dig around and see if I can find the info on adjusting the carbs after it is installed. Buy a complete kit that includes a new float. Remove the bowl, then pull the pin that holds the float and needle valve in place. Install new float and valve and put the bowl back on.

Remove spark plug and replace as well.

There are two adjustment screws on the intake. One is low idle it is located closest to the engine. The other is the fuel mix!

If the machine was running before these simple adjustments are all that should be needed. Starting with the low idle remove the plastic cap then take a screw driver and turn the set screw in until it bottoms out. Do not force or over tighten this screw. Then back it out one full turn. I mark one side of the screw driver to make it easier to keep track.

This setting will now give you a starting point, most engines will run somewhere between 3/4 to 1 1/2 turns out. Remember also that air temps will affect idle as well. Sitting in a heated shop is a lot different than being on the ice at 0 degrees! Do not make large adjustments an 1/8 th of a turn at a time is my suggestion. If it is running rich turn the screw in, if it is starving for fuel, turn it out. Adjust until engine will run at idle upright without stalling or needing the choke.

Next repeat the same procedure on the fuel mix, only this time turn the screw out 1 1/2 turns as your starting point. For best results final adjustments should be done on the ice so you can adjust it to pull under load.

Two things that will make your engine run and start better is to use the synthetic 2 cycle oil. I have been using the pre-measured Optima packets that mix with a gallon of gas. Also add Seafoam to your mix, it will stabilize the fuel and also help keep the water and dirt from fouling out the carb especially when they may sit for a extended period of time.

Now take the money you have saved and buy a new set of ripper teeth for the auger and go fishing! Total time including the changing of the blades should be less than an hour!


----------

